# 1952 ford 8n running problem



## hesborn2fly (Oct 20, 2008)

I bought this 8n about 1 year ago in great condition running like a top. A couple of weeks ago it started not wanting to run at high power settings but purs like a kittten at idle. Other than idle it back fires like crazy and sounds horrible. It also heats up cherry red on the manifold very quickly. Ive thoughly cleaned and rebuilt the carb, and rebuilt the distributor, replaced coil, and even new plugs and wires, checked timing according to the FO-4. I am at a loss for what to do. I just pulled the hood and the manifold off and removed the head only to find a mess. The pistons are extremely scorched on top, valves have heavy carbon build up and white calcium looking buildup, Head gasket is in tact but nasty. Overall It just looks bad but Im not sure what needs to be done. Im brand new to the tractor world and this forum and looking for help! I do have other engine rebuild experiance but this is all new for me, Thanks everyone for any advise at all.

I also attched pics below of what Im looking at


----------



## hesborn2fly (Oct 20, 2008)

sorry I gues the pics didnt post


----------



## hesborn2fly (Oct 20, 2008)

heres a pic


----------



## hesborn2fly (Oct 20, 2008)

heres the head pic


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Im having alot of trouble out of mine with this ethanol. These old tractors were not designed to run on ethanol. I am having to buy the Super Unleaded and its running decent but not great. I have heard that you can buy lead and put in the gas as an additive. Im not sure about your pictures they do look pretty rough


----------

